# help between these 2.



## doc105 (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you guys think between these two.
eurosportk9 - black female Akira. http:// [url= [url="http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/a/akira/akira9.jpg" ][/url] ][/url] 
nobleheim GSD
 [url="http://www.nobleheimgermanshepherds.com/images/Zirra Vico pink collar female.jpg" ][/url]


----------



## doc105 (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you guys think between these two.
eurosportk9 - black female Akira. http:// [url= [url="http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/a/akira/akira9.jpg" ][/url] ][/url] 
nobleheim GSD
 [url="http://www.nobleheimgermanshepherds.com/images/Zirra Vico pink collar female.jpg" ][/url] 

I know it's a lot to ask but this is an important decision for me, but can any of you check the websites and pedigrees, etc. of these two and help me with my decision? again , one is from eurosportk9.com, puppy name akira. the other is from nobleheimgermanshepherds.com, 1st puppy on the puppy for sale page- sire Vico and dame Zirra.
Thank you so much. ANY input is greatly appreciated before I jump the gun!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you have a link to their information pages rather than just the (cute) photos? What do you intend this puppy to be- active companion, schutzhund prospect, working prospect, other? These are pups from two very different lines as one is from working lines and the other from German showlines. 

For what it is worth, any breeder that separates puppies into "select," "exceptional," and "ultimate" is worth writing off. Not even pros can take a litter of pups at 8 weeks and say, "This one will only ever be a pet, this one will excel in schutzhund, and this one will never have a single health problem ever and it will be conformationally wonderful and it'll also be a superb worker so it's a breeding prospect." Not even the pros can call it. They can have good guesses, but everyone knows that if you are seriously looking for a working or breeding prospect, you don't get a pup because too many things can go wrong. Maybe this breeder can see the future? I know a lot of people have had great luck with Eurosport. 

But back to my original question- what are you looking for in a GSD? What level of energy are you prepared to handle? Do you want a working prospect or a companion animal that you can do things with or just a dog around the house? Start with listing your experience with dogs and GSDs, what you expect out of a fully grown dog, what your needs and desires are, your goals for the dog, things like that. Don't jump on breeders willy-nilly until you have those defined, that way we can point you to breeders who may have what you're looking for. You don't need to spend $3000 on a puppy (unless you want a German showline show prospect) and you should not get more dog than you can handle.


----------



## doc105 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for your help Diana. I am just wanting a companion. I want an obediant mellow family dog. I don't plan to show her or do schutzhund training. I do want a dog that is conformationally sound , looks good and has good heritage so as to minimize chances of problems. I know mutations happen in any line. http://www.nobleheimgermanshepherds.com/puppies.htm is the link to one of them. http://www.eurosportk9.com/available_pups.asp# is the link to eurosport. 
you are right, I do not want more than I can handle and I am no expert . I just want a healthy , loyal companion that I can easily train but with the basics - no sar, schutzhund, etc. I don't believe an owner has a right to traina dog to bite people unless they are pros such as police, military, etc. On the contrary, I want a dog that is noble and friendly and can socialize with people and other animals.
It is difficult Diana and I appreciate any help anyone can give me. cause , eventhough I don't want a specialized dog, I don't want to get a dog from just any breeder and have problems either. And I admit that I would like a dog I can show off and be proud of its conformation.
Thanks again. HELP!!
Alex


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, Eurosport is all working lines, and Nobleheim is all German show lines. So quite a difference there in appearance and personality. It would really depend on which TYPE of GSD you're looking for and which would be a better fit for your lifestyle.

IMO, deciding on TYPE should come first before trying to pick breeders. If you're not familiar with the different types and the differences in temperament and looks between them, researching that would be the best first step to take. While you can do some research on-line, the best way to get a feel for what they are like is to get out and meet dogs of different types and talk with their owners.

A good place to be able to meet working lines, and probably some German show lines too, would be to contact your local schutzhund clubs and see if you can come out to visit, talk with some people and see some dogs. I expect actually seeing and experiencing schutzhund, rather than making assumptions about it, will also likely change your opinion about "owners training dogs to bite people".


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Schutzhund is NOT equal to careless attack training.







It is highly disciplined, very much controlled, and only dogs of a certain temperament are allowed. The average spooky rottweiler or GSD is NOT allowed in the protection work- only dogs of sound temperament, clear mind, and solid nerve are able to train in the work. These are typically dogs either safe in public and approachable or, if serious protection trained, owned by owners who take the dogs seriously and make profound life changes to live with a security dog. Schutzhund is not for the drug dealer, the white trash, nor the people that think a snarling, biting dog is cool. Schutzhund trained dogs are amongst the most well controlled, highly trained, safe dogs out in the world! Done as a breed test, it helps choose the future of the GSD.

A GSD can be obedient if it is trained properly. Be aware that the GSD is very smart, very intelligent, a quick learner, and a good thinker. If you have experience and knowledge, the GSD is very easy to train. I can teach my mix (which has mostly GSD characteristics) new things very, very fast and he retains the knowledge quite well. However, this is a double-edged sword. If you're not experienced, don't take your dog to regular training classes, and don't work its mind on a daily basis, you are going to suffer! Imagine a very smart, creative kid left to his own devices by himself in a house with no rules. Chaos, huh? Well give that kid a mouthful of teeth and it gets even worse.









Most GSDs are anything but mellow until their later years or unless they come from breeders specifically breeding mellow dogs. Intentionally breeding mellow GSDs is completely against what the GSD should be, though! IMO, it's deplorable. Might as well breed 22" high chihuahuas, labs that hate water, greyhounds that can't run, cattle dogs that have no instinct to herd, and border collies that are lazy. GSDs should not be bred to be pillows on the couch! Having said that, I'm sure you want a mellow dog that's relaxed after plenty of exercise, say a couple good walks a day or a solid game of fetch and a few minutes of training. This is perfectly fine and lots of GSDs will fit this mold. Most working lines may be too much unless you're willing to provide for their mental and physical exercise needs, then they can be fantastic companions. Otherwise, either of the showlines would fit you but you'll find strong preferences amongst the types. Mine is to the working line, this is the original GSD type. 

You will find that a lot of owners with GSDs may not do much with their dogs but they do have issues here and there. These are not the best dogs to have as "just a companion" unless they give them plenty of exercise, stimulation, leadership, and training. They're not like some breeds where you can do minimal socialization, just "sit stay down come" training, and walk a few times a week and have a good dog that will love everyone. They do take a lot of work and I do not feel that German shepherds are right for everyone nor should they be. There are plenty of other breeds that have the nobility that have better chances at being mellow, friendly, and more sociable. Most GSDs will not mature into social butterflies and some couldn't care less about playing with other dogs. They should be politely aloof, but as puppies they need extensive, major socialization. Think carefully and ask yourself if maybe another breed may be a better match. If you wanted the very large size, nobility, and mellowness, I'd suggest the shiloh shepherd but I hear they are having temperament issues.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Chances are, if you just want a nice family companion, you will be biting off WAY more than you can chew with a Eurosport dog. (This is NOT a "slam" against Eurosport in any way.)


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

From my own recent experience (my GSD is 7 mos. old), I wanted a great companion and chose a West German Showline GSD. He was bred by Mittelwest Kennels in Illinois (www.mittelwest.com). Julie Martinez is the owner of the kennel and she matched me with exactly what I wanted - a laid-back big male. Both parents are SCHHIII and KKl1a dogs with certified hips (of course). He is the best puppy I've ever owned and is very calm, self confident, smart, easy to train and the best companion that anyone could want. He's 7 mos old and he's 70+ pounds! He was slightly plush coated so I purchased him at a discounted price. I would certainly recommend Mittelwest Kennels because of my great experience with Julie and with Prince, my great friend! Best of luck in selecting your pup.


----------



## doc105 (Apr 20, 2008)

No Diana don't get me wrong. What I meant to say is that an owner like myself has no business owning a dog with that kind of training. I very much respect the discipline and training involved and admire it greatly. But a dog like that belongs to professionals: police, military, pro trainers, etc. To me it is like having a handgun. I collect firearms and have many and occasionally compete, but I don't think that a person that does not know how to shoot or handle a firearm has any business owning one.
As for a mellow dog. I have owned GSD before and I am aware that they require training , discipline, exercise, and entertainment. 
I did not know the difference between working and show lines. I thought that you could have different temperaments within the same line and even within the same litter. That's why I'm here and glad you all are too. I guess I still have much to learn before making a hasty decision.
So I gather I should probably be looking for a show line and forget the working line dogs likie CMG did?
P.S. my ex's name is Diana and I argued with her all the time. Aahh the memories....


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Me personally.... have to go with the Eurosport pup Absolutely gorgeous.
However, you may want to call them, discuss your situation and expectations and see what Tonya says. I know a few people w/Eurosport dogs and they were very happy when dealing with the breeder/seller.
I think Chris put it best, decide on the type/line (http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html), 
then find a breeder who will help you pick out the best pup. Someone with a lot of experience and good references.


----------



## Kmo9 (Aug 14, 2020)

doc105 said:


> What do you guys think between these two.
> eurosportk9 - black female Akira. http:// [url= [url="http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/a/akira/akira9.jpg" ][/url] ][/url]
> nobleheim GSD
> [url="http://www.nobleheimgermanshepherds.com/images/Zirra%20Vico%20pink%20collar%20female.jpg" ][/url]


Hello! Did you end up getting a dog from Nobleheim. Considering them as a breeder and wanted your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kmo9 said:


> Hello! Did you end up getting a dog from Nobleheim. Considering them as a breeder and wanted your opinion. Thanks!


this poster has not been around in 12yrs..


----------

